# Meldahl 12/14/08



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished from first light to about 11, river is up, muddy, and moving to say the least. I caught one white bass, of the other 5 boats there I didn't see anything caught. Marked quite a few schools of baitfish but they never seemed to have anyone on their tails.

Tried the second creek south of dam, the clarity was much better, unfourtantley the fishing wasn't


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,m gong to give it a shoot hear this evening. will give report afterwords. glad to see some water.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Was thinkin bout tryin below da dam iz anything bitin down there dont wanna make da drive if theres no fishin?lol thanx for any info!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

so what's good to catch there this time of year? Sauger? I just borrowed my dad's surf rod. Which side is the best to cast from? Kentucky or Ohio?


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

I fished below the Markland Dam Saturday .The water color was good , but the current was terrible . Tried the mouths of 3 feeder creeks. Never boated a fish . This is not really the kind of report I like to make ,but it's the truth... Norm


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

landed 3 white bass, the guy next to me landed 7 or 8 they were spottie.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

We fished the Meldahl Sunday as well. We fished from 8-2 and fished everything from minnows, jigs, spoons, vibes, cicadas you name it we threw it and managed one sauger and that was it! River was up and muddy so I guess that is what had them turned off. Have been down there 4 or 5 times this year and its the same thing, one or two fish per trip. Definitely not the way it has been the past couple of years.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn man should of hollared at me, didn't see ya with your OGF hat on. I was in the black/silver Ranger.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which side of the dam is best for shore fishing?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The Kentucky side.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Ajax said:


> Can anyone tell me which side of the dam is best for shore fishing?


Neither side is good right now.

River is way up, and chocolate milk, muddy!


----------

